# DVD recorders vs sound Quality



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Like many enthusiests out there I find myself short of space in my A/v cabinet to place equipment. So if I can use my HD tv tuner/ DVD Recorder/player to play music CD's, this is a bonus. I can then do away with my old CD player to save space or can I?...

The problem is when I play music on the DVD based product the dashed thing is just so noisy. During Quiet passages in classical music (as well as in movies) the DvD player/recorder's noise becomes intrusive. I'll Admitt it is an inexpensive brand LG., But has anyone else noticed this problem or can recommend a quiet player?:wits-end:


----------

